# Texas Champions KM Tournament



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We are proud to announce the 1st Annual Texas Champions King Mackerel Tournament. This new event is a stroll back to the days of the SKA and TKA Kingfish tournaments when one big fish would take the prize. Whether you have a super offshore rig or a bay boat you can win in this event.

We call it the Texas Champions because this event is solely for raising money for toys for the Freeport-To-Port O'Connor Toy Run. When you help the kids every angler is a "Champion!" We wish to stress that every single non-payout penny goes to the kids. Absolutely no money from entries will be used to conduct the tournament and 501(c)3 charitable donation forms will be available at registration.

Captains Meeting, Registration and Calcutta is at Surfside Marina on June 17th at 7:00 PM. BYOB or buy cold beverages at the marina.

Fishing day is Saturday June 18th.

Entry fee is $100.00 per person. Calcutta minimum bid is $100.00.

Please go to www.poctoyrun.net to view or download tournament details, payout details and early registration forms. Details will be posted by 4/8/2016. Flyers will also be available soon.

We invite everyone to join us for a great cause and a fun return to the "old days" when Kingfish tournaments were all the rage!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun Jerry. We will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Very cool. Good luck, Jerry.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like fun. We will try and make it.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

James, it would be a real hoot to have you and all the old teams there.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun! We ready to play!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a blast and for a good cause. 
Count us in.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun tournament and a great cause...hope wind lays for a nice turnout


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Heh, the good old days of kingfish tournaments go back even further than the SKA, that's for sure.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yep, you and I can remember when we used fish bones for hooks and cotton thread for line. Good old days! 

Just yanking your chain Trout.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great idea Jerry.... If I'm not booked, I will be there.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I will be in. Sounds fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Details are now posted on the Toy Run website at www.poctoyrun.net

We will soon have the early registration form available for download.

Jerry


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking about it......


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Jerry I will be fishing Alabama or I would be there ..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Best of luck Bill.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just want to clarify that this is not a juniors tournament although we do have a juniors (13 and under) award. Also, charter skippers are welcome. It is all about the kids and we need the best turnout possible. Everyone knows how to catch kingfish...but can you catch a big one? Come join us and find out.
Jerry


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Jerry. We are in.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It will be great to see you. This will hopefully become a go-to tournament for our area. Helping the kids and winning a big pot of cash...what's not to like!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If you want I'll donate one of these books as a door prize or something. The new book is 172 pages of color.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Wow Trout, that's a wonderful gesture. It will make a great raffle item or door prize.
Thank you so much. 
Jerry


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks like we are in for this tournament.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

Team cash call is in. Maybe we can compete with some of the veterans


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have never caught a really big Kang -- So I am prob out


----------



## Intercontinental Charters (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like we will be entering this one as well....sounds like fun..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Txckmt*

Glad to have you and your charter guests. Here's the official flyer. We will have some nice shirts available for sale at the event also.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd be in Jerry but I'll be in New Mexico (yeah, sucks for me). Awesome thing you do for the kids!!

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If anybody wants to read up on kingfish before the tournament, I just printed up more copies. We won a few king tourneys out of Freeport and Galveston, years ago. More info on the book at Seafavorites.com


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just a heads-up that all the event rules and times are located at the POC Toy Run website at http://poctoyrun.net

We look forward to some fine tournament fishing for a great cause. Some of the entries are well-known and highly respected teams while others are fishing a KM tournament for the very first time. Everyone...bay boat to sport fishermen...is welcome and the great thing about kingfish is they don't much care what kind of boat you are in.

Hope to see you there.
Jerry


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

I keep my boat in dry stack at SSM. Count me in for the cause. Always happy to support kids.


----------



## solo2067 (Nov 18, 2006)

Count me in for this great cause


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Great cause. If I had a boat I'd be in.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Could use some help at registration and weigh-in Patrick.

Cheers


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> We are proud to announce the 1st Annual Texas Champions King Mackerel Tournament. This new event is a stroll back to the days of the SKA and TKA Kingfish tournaments when one big fish would take the prize. Whether you have a super offshore rig or a bay boat you can win in this event.
> 
> We call it the Texas Champions because this event is solely for raising money for toys for the Freeport-To-Port O'Connor Toy Run. When you help the kids every angler is a "Champion!" We wish to stress that every single non-payout penny goes to the kids. Absolutely no money from entries will be used to conduct the tournament and 501(c)3 charitable donation forms will be available at registration.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great tournament! 
Very cool deal your putting together! 
Brett


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

hey I could use another person on my boat. I fished ska for 8 years I 07 was second overall with three fish total of 120 lbs. bad thing is have a 22 ft. bay boat now. let me know if interested. Joe


----------



## tiger00 (Jul 25, 2006)

Team "Sir - Vesa" is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intercontinental Charters (Apr 17, 2013)

Are there gonna be any side pot fish..
If so what fish and how much per pot..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

No sir, no side pots,,,at least not officially. This is Kingfish only. 

I've had a few questions regarding the format:

1. Each person on the boat must pay the entry fee of $100.00 per person, angler or not. This is a charity event and if you win you'll take home a lot more than that.

2. The boat wins the event, not a specific angler. How any prize is split is strictly between the captain and crew.

3. Each boat can weigh only one fish. Better take a scale with you to be sure.

4. Winner of the Open Class takes 50% of the total Open Class entries. Class of 23 takes 50% of all Class of 23 entries.

We will go over everything at the Captain's Meeting the night before the event. Please try to get there early for registration.

All other rules are at the website.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

reel thing said:


> hey I could use another person on my boat. I fished ska for 8 years I 07 was second overall with three fish total of 120 lbs. bad thing is have a 22 ft. bay boat now. let me know if interested. Joe


Yeah we won it in '07


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Yeah we won it in '07


Yea i remember that year you guys did great!


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Yea i remember that year you guys did great!


Yeah that year was a really great year. Wasn't even a close 2nd


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Where is the best place to stay? It has been a few years since I have been down and usually stay in Rv for a week. Thinking about fishing the tourney.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Yeah that year was a really great year. Wasn't even a close 2nd


 I don't think you guys ever have any competition.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Good year for your team.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Good year for your team.


Year over year, that team was the best team in years. And that's a lot of years


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Year over year, that team was the best team in years. And that's a lot of years


Year over year was very impressive for you team in the last 6 years.This year should be a good year for you.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Will the Calcutta be for the biggest fish or the combined weight of two kingfish? I guess my real question is the one boat that catches the biggest king wins both the Tournament monies and the Calcutta monies?


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Will the Calcutta be for the biggest fish or the combined weight of two kingfish? I guess my real question is the one boat that catches the biggest king wins both the Tournament monies and the Calcutta monies?


This year and every year the Calcutta year will be for weight.Next year will be the same as this year and the year after next year's year.Year over year is stronger from past years.This year will be better than last year and years past.Every year pot gets bigger than the last years.This will be a good year.:walkingsm


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew that already...Is it one fish or two fish weight?


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I knew that already...Is it one fish or two fish weight?


This year?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> This year?


Pretty sure he asking if the Calcutta is one fish as well or bag weight(2,3,4) fish...we know the tournament pot is one fish

somebody had some smartass juice this morning :rotfl:


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Flappn, keep your smartass comments to yourself. I asked a simple question directed at the tournament director. If one fish wins all the money in the tournament, it will be hard to get a lot of boats.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Gracious sakes guys...keep it civil so this thread doesn't get sent to the Jungle.

I had planned to introduce the Calcutta at the Captain's Meeting but the question is a fair one. The Calcutta is for the best single day weight of two Kingfish. This I feel is the fair way to enable a boat to win some money even though they do not have the largest fish at the Class weigh-in. 

Any further questions please let me know. The only thing not yet decided is the departure time but it will almost certainly be around 6:00 AM. Read the rules...it is not a shotgun start.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jerry, thanks for answering my question. Should be an exciting tournament.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Flappn, keep your smartass comments to yourself. I asked a simple question directed at the tournament director. If one fish wins all the money in the tournament, it will be hard to get a lot of boats.


It's for a good cause and good time for years to come I hope. Through the years, there's always people signing up year after year to fish good cause tournaments for the wrong reason. If you fish tournaments every year to make more than than your yearly salary, then maybe you should do it year round through the years to come. And the years after those years


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I fish for fun, its not a money maker. What boat are you running Cod?


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I fish for fun, its not a money maker. What boat are you running Cod?


This year and probably the next few years a 36 yellowfin with 300 trip Mercs.

We switched the year before last year


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I am personally providing the awards for 2nd, 3rd and junior winners but I would appreciate it if someone could assist me with something more than a trophy for the junior winners. It really could be anything of value so if you, or someone you know, or a company could put up something please send me a PM and let me know. This is of course a charity and I can provide the details.

Also, any raffle items would be most appreciated.
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Team Firewater will be there.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Oh, and by the way, there will be free hot dogs available at the Captain's Meeting in case you get hungry. Surfside Marina will have cold drinks and adult beverages available for sale but you are welcome to bring your own coolers.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we will have a great turnout for this wonderful event. Be sure to join us and have some great fun while helping the kids. We are pleased to announce that Intercontinental Charters have donated $100.00 each to the Junior Division winners. Many thanks for the great generosity and we look forward to seeing you at the Captains Meeting on Friday the 17th.

If you've been sitting on the fence please jump down and join us. We hope this will become an annual event where the kids make us all "Champions" and we treat them to the best Christmas ever.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

A couple of teams have asked if they have to pre-register and the answer is no. You can register the evening of the Captain's Meeting at Surfside Marina.

I would also like to mention that the following week is the Matagorda Blue Water Tournament. This event will be a great place to get your act together for the coming tournament season as well as for the MBWT. Mark Holland puts on a wonderful event and we hope all of you will fish with us for the kids and then head for Matagorda the following week. The kings are definitely in and it doesn't much matter if you fish nearshore or 100 miles out...that winning fish is out there.


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Team Wolf is in. There will be four of us in the 23 class. See everyone next Friday.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking like some awesome weather for tournament


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, and we're seeing pics of some big kings being caught both close in and deep. Should be some nice fish weighed in.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Jerry, what time will y'all start taking registration on Friday? We will see you there.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

That's great news James. Glad you are joining us for this wonderful tournament. We will start taking registrations around 5:30 to 6:00 but I will be there much earlier so if you need to register really early just look me up at the marina. The Captain's Meeting starts at 7:00 and the calcutta follows. It will be a short meeting just to go over a few rules.

I want to also mention that we do not accept credit cards so teams please bring cash or your checkbook. We will have the 501(c)3 donation forms available.

We'll get the grill fired up around 6:30 and will have free hot dogs for everyone. The marina has cold beer and soft drinks or feel free to bring your ice chests. See everyone there.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Jerry, starting to look like Saturday is a no go for me. I would still like to donate some money for the cause and buy a couple of shirts, is there an option for that?
David


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear you won't be fishing but we truly appreciate the donation. Donations may be made at our Toy Run website: http://www.poctoyrun.net

Send me a PM with the sizes of shirts you would like and I'll put them aside for you now. They are $20.00 each.

Many thanks
Jerry


----------



## solo2067 (Nov 18, 2006)

Jerry me and the family will there at registrations around 5:00 to 6:00 good job on setting up this tournament


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Any chance we can register in the morning? It looks like our floater plans have changed and so now I would love to take part.. Pretty late notice I realize.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Call me. 281-558-4696
Jerry


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Left you a voicemail - thanks.


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

good fishing to all the boats tomorrow


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Any pictures. Does anyone know who won?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Look for full results later today. Lots of pics at the Surfside Marina FB page.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Before I list our winners I want say how very much we thank all the teams that participated. We had no sponsors with added money, big gifts, raffle items or other incentives. Everything was for the kids we help and all of you did a fantastic job of supporting them. My heart goes out to every team. You did better than good!

Proceeds for the Toy Run include the following:
$2,077.50 from the Open Class Calcutta
$140.00 from the Class of 23 Calcutta
$3,900.00 from the Open Class entries
$600.00 from the Class of 23 entries

Combined total is $6,717.50 for the kids. We also took in over $1,400.00 from t-shirt sales and another couple of hundred in straight donations. That will buy a LOT of toys.

The Class of 23 Results:
1st Place Class Winner is "The Wilk Sons" with a 12.02# fish.
1st Place Calcutta is "The Wilk Sons" with combined weight of 21.08#
2nd Place Class Winner is "Zero Down" with a 11.12# fish

Open Class Results:
1st Place Class Winner is "Vooda Ka Sonya" with a 51.13# fish
1st Place Calcutta Winner is "Vooda Ka Sonya" with combined total of 96.22#
2nd Place Class Winner is "Aquarius" with a 43.01# fish
3rd Place Class Winner is "Cash Call" with a 41.07# fish

Junior Anglers Results:
1st Place Open Class was Gage & Hudson Patschke on Team Aquarius
2nd Place Open Class was Cole Divin on Team Cash Call
3rd Place Open Class was Cory Polasek on Team Hammer Down
There were no juniors in the Class of 23.

I wish to offer thanks to Jason and Wendy Fry and our select group of elves for the wonderful help they provided. Also to Steve and Mark and all the great marina guys and gals that were positively on-the-ball for this event. I sincerely hope that everyone had a good time and will join us next year. I would like to see us grow from the 25 teams we had this year to 40+ next year but whatever happens we will be eternally grateful for the gracious spirit of giving that all of you live by and display in all you do. May God bless you all.

Jerry


----------

